# The Little girl did it



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

What a weekend for my husband's birthday, Lilli decided to give her Daddy an MXJ title under Nina Plail. I was so proud of her and she actually got her 3rd DB Q . Man those are hard to come by...How sweet it is !!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

:You_Rock_:dblthumb2arty2::dblthumb2:You_Rock_

Congrats to you both! Keep up the great work!

-Stephanie & Quiz


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

way too many acronyms for me to understand what you are talking about....but congrats anyways.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

WAY TO GO LILLI. She sounds like she loves what she is doing and is great at it. Congratulations.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

is that agility or obedience?
congratulation,for a job well done!.


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

golden&hovawart said:


> is that agility or obedience?
> congratulation,for a job well done!.


That's Agility Excellent B... where you literally have to have a PERFECT run in order to qualify!

You have to be ****-near perfect in Excellent A b/c there you're only allowed to have time faults. You don't even get time faults in EX B!


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

Thank you all very much..now on the road to the MACH..this will take awhile lol...but we are having a ball getting there.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Oohhhh! MACH Lilli! Love it!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Congrats!!!!!

Hooch


----------



## GoldRocksMom (Feb 9, 2007)

congratulations


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

Congratulations and good luck on the MACH!


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

Thank you so much, I held my breath on the last jump it was a triple at an angle..whew.. Luck is what I will need for the MACH lol points are no problem but those darn DB Q's eek....17 to go...


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

She'll get those double-Qs  At least points are no problem - Dusty and I are just sitting around earning 5 points at a time most runs : 89 to go (but we got our MX in October of 2004) ...


----------



## Brittany (Jul 24, 2006)

Wow.....someday that'll be me.....getting all those points and titles...and knowing what they mean 
Might I ask how long you've been training this particular dog? How old is she?


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Congratulations. You have to be so proud. Good luck on your next round:crossfing


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

Brittany said:


> Wow.....someday that'll be me.....getting all those points and titles...and knowing what they mean
> Might I ask how long you've been training this particular dog? How old is she?


Lilli will turn 4 Aug. 29, I started training her the day we got her home, ok I take that back her big brother Casey showed her how fun the tunnel was, she just followed him thru and thought it was a blast. By 8 months she was doing all contacts at a low height and jumps at 8" and a lot of working on the flats.


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

katieanddusty said:


> She'll get those double-Qs  At least points are no problem - Dusty and I are just sitting around earning 5 points at a time most runs : 89 to go (but we got our MX in October of 2004) ...


Oh my Katie, you just need 89 points and have all your DB Q's, Lilli is sending out speed thoughts to Dusty...:crossfing


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

Dusty says thank you for the speed thoughts, and he's sending double-Q thoughts  I think AKC should let you trade in extra double-Qs for points :


----------

